# Wedgewood stove



## blulu (Jun 14, 2005)

I live in the SF bay area and was wondering if anyone knows of places that revamps and refurbishes Wedgewood stoves? The stove is in good working condition but I want it checked out and spiffed up and possibly re-enameled.
Thanks


----------



## sydneysfo (Jun 18, 2005)

reliance appliance, berkeley is the only one who works on wedgewood stoves.


----------

